
Ask HN: Toronto software market - MrGuinness
H HN community, 
I&#x27;m looking for financial technology software firms in Toronto but am coming up empty. Surely some must exist; perhaps I&#x27;m a poor Google-er. I&#x27;m looking for firms that build software for the finance &#x2F; capital markets industry. I&#x27;ve searched Google, Stackoverflow careers and LinkedIn.
======
andykim22
Give Kira Inc. a look: [https://kirasystems.com/](https://kirasystems.com/)
Based in Toronto, Kira systems builds machine learning contract analysis &
review that helps professionals (including those in the finance/capital
markets industry) complete contract review and analysis faster and more
accurately.

Here's also an intro to machine learning, just in case:
[http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-
part-1/?...](http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-
part-1/?utm_content=18321130&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter)

Good luck with your search!

------
dangerboysteve
I'm sure there is one or two firms being being that Toronto is the finance
capital of Canada.

A quick google search turned up:
[http://www.intelliware.com/](http://www.intelliware.com/)

But you could always search the job sites and boards for companies hiring
developers to get an idea who is out there. Example:

[http://www.simplyhired.ca/k-c++-finance-software-
developer-l...](http://www.simplyhired.ca/k-c++-finance-software-developer-l-
toronto-on-jobs.html)

maybe craft your searches on specific languages and technologies used in
capital markets. This may yield better results on LinkedIn.

Also checked out the quantopian.com community

------
chollida1
Feel free to contact me, email in profile.

I'm pretty connected in the Toronto finance community.

I'll help if I can, and your abilities are suitable:) At the least I can
probably get your resume to a few different funds and banks.

~~~
MrGuinness
Thanks, I will!

------
kohanz
Algorithmics [0] (acquired by IBM [1]) is one.

[0]
[http://www-01.ibm.com/software/analytics/algorithmics/](http://www-01.ibm.com/software/analytics/algorithmics/)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithmics_Inc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithmics_Inc).

------
tixocloud
There are quite a few (i.e. Wealthsimple, Financeit) Is there anything
particular you're looking for?

~~~
sniW
Hey there, I’m a programer at Wealthsimple. We're currently looking for web,
iOS, and Android devs, as well as engineers with expertise in financial
backoffice, financial modeling, and analytics.

Feel free to reach out to me at peter@wealthsimple.com - happy to chat more
about the technical problems we’re solving

~~~
tixocloud
Sure, I'll drop you a line. Definitely interesting in the sort of stuff that
you guys are solving especially within the analytics space.

------
goldlist
Check out the MaRS FinTech cluster: [http://www.marsdd.com/our-
sectors/information-and-communicat...](http://www.marsdd.com/our-
sectors/information-and-communications-technology/financial-technology-
cluster/)

------
hackerboos
[http://www.otpp.com/careers/career-
opportunities](http://www.otpp.com/careers/career-opportunities)

------
karmakaze
There's OANDA for forex.

------
khnd
wealthsimple

